# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ایجاد یک صفحه مثل یک تابع

## Saeid59_m

سلام من توی php تازه کارم
می خوام یه صفحه احراز هویت داشته باشم که هر جا مثلا شماره موبایل براش ارسال کردم از کاربر کد تائید بگیره و بعد نتیجه رو بهم بده که ok بود یانه ؟
چطور می تونم همچین چیزی طراحی کنم ؟

----------

